# QD After Waxing?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

After applying your coats of wax do you use a 'nuba based QD to finish off? :buffer:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i use chemical guys v7 after ever couple of washes, find it really good.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sorry didn't explain myself :wall:

Do you use a 'Nuba based QD to finish off after you've applied your coats of wax? :buffer:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

You mean as a final wipe down?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

You can do, or a sealant based QD either one would yield some great results.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

ah ok , in that case no I dont :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> You mean as a final wipe down?


Affirmative :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip I've done it a few times.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I never do. When I've waxed, I want to see the look of the wax. A Carnauba based QD changes that.

I use a QD for restoring shine, after a wax has been a while on the paint, or doesn't look as interesting to me anymore.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ewald said:


> I never do. When I've waxed, I want to see the look of the wax. A Carnauba based QD changes that.
> 
> I use a QD for restoring shine, after a wax has been a while on the paint, or doesn't look as interesting to me anymore.


Same here:thumb: solvent heavy spray sealants are a definate no no, they will strip fresh wax no problem


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

I use AF Finale as last wipe down after waxing :$


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't say i do mate.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used Zaino and OID on top of wax without any problems


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Some times. Depends if the wax is a second hazer/gasser type. You know the ones that kind of need a second buff about 10 minutes later. 
I only use a QD for that so that I'm reducing any risk or catching dust or anything.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> I have used Zaino and OID on top of wax without any problems


Z8 mate?


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Not immediately after waxing. I sometimes use QDs after subsequent washes.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

can I ask why you would do this with a carnuba heavy QD? maybe with a basic QD that isn't going to add anything of its own


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i do it because i've saw it here from someone 

so i'm doing it wrong


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> i do it because i've saw it here from someone
> 
> so i'm doing it wrong


I wouldnt say so mate, i used finale straight after desire (to be fair i had to use finale to get desire off) but the final result after using the finale afterwards is brilliant, very deep and reflective look on it now after a full cleanse prior and seeing as it has no correction it looks stunning

http://archive.meguiarsonline.com/forums/photopost/data/1348/light_heavy_waxapp.jpg

My desire looked more like the right than left


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow. Leaving to haze I've never had it look more than a greasy smear its so thin


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Z8 mate?


Sorry, should have said Z6


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> Wow. Leaving to haze I've never had it look more than a greasy smear its so thin


Yeah lol, that wasnt my pic it was a meguiars one demoing wax too thick against the right amount, i was more the too thick side though than the left, just worried i wont put enough on next time now


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah on plenty of occasions. Just a final wipe down partially for looks, vics QD has really impressed me recently. Also makes sure you've missed none of the wax or tiny smears.

Increases slickness also in most cases.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Love V7 wipedown! :thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Why would you do that?There is no reason to qd a freshly waxed surface.Qds are chemicals and could alter the finish and the looks of the surface and couldn't give clear view of your personal wax choice to evaluate sheeting,beading,finishing etc.
I avoid them after waxing and instead i prefer to spritz some cold distilled water when buffing to get any remaining wax and to boost the looks of it.Just my preference though.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

For me it depends on the wax that I'm using. For most I won't wipe down afterwards (but will after subsequent washes), but for very rich waxes like Angelwax they ideally need a wipe down to make sure it's fully buffed and there aren't any smears.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I've used Z6 and Last Touch before with no ill effects.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

nuberlis said:


> Why would you do that?There is no reason to qd a freshly waxed surface.Qds are chemicals and could alter the finish and the looks of the surface and couldn't give clear view of your personal wax choice to evaluate sheeting,beading,finishing etc.
> I avoid them after waxing and instead i prefer to spritz some cold distilled water when buffing to get any remaining wax and to boost the looks of it.Just my preference though.





Daveskater said:


> For me it depends on the wax that I'm using. For most I won't wipe down afterwards (but will after subsequent washes), but for very rich waxes like Angelwax they ideally need a wipe down to make sure it's fully buffed and there aren't any smears.


I agree with both of these. 0ppm water normally but depending on the wax.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Definitely just water, chilled if possible. After 1 hour later than the wax. I sometimes like a weak dilution of Valet Pro Citrus Bling. It gives a bright shine and removes oils lightly. 

Zelos Fortifier OTOH, is meant to be used directly on the hazed wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll sometimes use Victoria Wax QD on my fresh waxes, depending on sweating or hazing. 

It's a cracker QD for waxes this one, not worried about wiping over fresh waxes with it either. Just don't go using synthetics/spray sealants on your fresh waxes....


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

Sometimes use BH Auto QD for a quick down after half an hour so after waxing removal to ensure I have not missed out on any spots... Does change the looks a little but am okay with it 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont. After taking all day to wax id like to see the results of that proper wax.I would only use aqua wax to top up after a normal wash once the hd wax has been on for a while.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Why do I see zome pro peeps doin a final wipe with zaino z8 would this strip or alter swissvax onyx


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't see the point to be honest. If I'm not happy with the finish left by the wax then I'd look for another LSP. I use some QD sprays as drying aids and others to top up after washing but that's all really.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Mate - hope you are OK just asked a similar question on Polished Bliss since I'm going to try BMD Sirius over Origins.
I know you are into Werkstat and me too, they say it is OK to put Werkstat Carnauba Glos over any carnauba wax as a QD.
Dave


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

adamvr619 said:


> Why do I see zome pro peeps doin a final wipe with zaino z8 would this strip or alter swissvax onyx


alters the look (in a bad way).


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Leave the wax alone.


----------

